# 4 BFN's, what could be going on and what next



## Fingerscrossed7 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi ladies. 
Wasnt to sure where to post but here we go...
I have had 4 transfers and 4 BFN's, 2  SET's and 2 DET's.
Tried accupuncture weekly on 3rd attempt and endo scratch on 4th attempt. Nothibg seems to work. 
1st fresh cycle we got 14 eggs, 9 fertilised  but only 1 blast and 1 forzen.
2nd fresh cycle seemed much better, 15 egs of which 14 fertilised with 2 blasts transfered and 4 frozen. We have two of these frozen snowbabies left.
I know a bad thing about infertility is the unexplained part but hoping maybe someone has had similar story/symptoms and got their BFP at some point. Or any advice or suggestions on where to go next would be grately appreciated. 
My last appt at my clinic the consultant seemed to think we wil get this sorted with my 4 frozen embryos but last two didnt work so desperate to try anything now.
I have never had a BFP. 
I had cancer when i was younger but clinic said i have responded extremely well and ivf should work, but this isnt turning out to be the case.
I have been today for a few blood tests at my GP only simple things, thyroid test, full blood count, liver test. I know my clinic does NK cell test so going to ask for this at my nexf appointment. Any ideas what else coild be helpful.
Symptoms wise, i know everyone is different so its hard to symptom spot but i have gotten ill, flu like sickness on two transfers and i always get a really bad pain behind my eye every cyclearound 4/5/6dp5dt that last 2/3 days. I have had this pain a couple of times over the last 10yrs (2/3times only) but seem to always get it every transer around the same time, surely there must be a reason for this. I always get twinges few days after transfer and often back ache or sleepless nights due to aching pelvis, back and sides. I just realy think this must mean something, if it was one transfer mayb just something else but every transfer to have similar symptoms. Two transfers have been medicated and two FET were unmedicated so cant put it down to medication. Anyone any ideas or similar symptoms??
Apologies if tmi but my period this time is really heavy and full of clots, its come on due date so seemed normal but i normally am quite light, its definately different. A lot of people suggest its normal due to meds but this was unmedicated. Could my embies of implanted and the provlem came after that? I know they say its more or less impossible to say why it hasnt worked but all this must give some indication of whats happeneing or what to try next. 
Sorry for the lengthy post ladies and thabk you for reding and any replies.
Thank you 
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello Fingercrossed.. 

I just wanted to say how very sorry I am to read your post.. it's somewhat echo's my cycles and lack of BFP's along the way. I can't really put down how hard it is only those that have had multiple negatives understand how we feel. 

Have you thought of having your immunes tested? I have had mine done not that anything came up apart from raised NK cells which on my last cycle no 5 I took all the immunes drugs along with intralipids, endo scratch and assisted hatching and still nothing.. that said I'm glad I've had them all done as at least I could cross them off my list of things to check. So it's defo something to consider for you looking forward. 

I'm not sure on the bleed, but all I can say is that after every BFN and since my last cycle my bleeds are quite heavy and some months very clotty so I'd not say it's anything to be worried about. Sorry I can't help you more but I just want you to know your so not alone on this horrible sad journey.. It's truly heart breaking xxx


----------

